# Cardiology Procedure Audit tool



## lking (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi All,
 Anyone have a lead to an audit tool for the procedure portion of cardiology. I have plenty of E/M audit tools but I cannot find anything for procedures.
 I have a general surgical but nothing specific to cardiology, ie, caths, ablations etc.
 thanks in advance
 Linda K


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good morning, 

What kind of procedure? I've never heard of an audit tool. If there are necessary components, I use my CPT book.


----------



## lking (Aug 22, 2012)

*audit tool*



Cyndi113 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> What kind of procedure? I've never heard of an audit tool. If there are necessary components, I use my CPT book.



An audit tool for all cardiology procedures, like one would have for auditing E/M. I have a general surgery Audit sheet but I cannot find one for cardiology
lk


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can you send me a copy of your general surgery audit tool? I code gen surgery remote and would love that reference. 

jewlz0879@yahoo.com or julie.graham@concentra.com

Also, if you find something on the cardio, would be mind terribly sending that as well? I have looked myself for possible PM/ICD and Heart cath audit tools to no avail. I'm gathering it's not near as commonplace as E&M audit tools. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## lking (Aug 23, 2012)

*audit tool*

Okay give me a bit. Not to techy I will need to download I will try this weekend. And it appears I may make my own audit tool, but will keep all posted
lk


----------

